# babieca



## Arenapitusa

Ayer, en Canarias,  alguien me llamó "babieca". Nunca había oído esa palabra. Pregunté mas tarde a alguien de aquí y me dijo que significaba "tonto". 

Tengo la duda de si "babieca" es un insulto o solamente un sinónimo irrelevante de "tonto".

¿Alguien me lo podría aclarar?

Gracias.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Todo depende del tono que se use. Como pasa con todo lo que puede ser insultante.

De todos modos, incluso como insulto es bastante _light._ Algo así como _cabeza hueca_.


----------



## Agró

Hola y bienvenido.
Pues depende del tono. ¿Te sentiste insultado o solo perplejo?
Está en el DRAE. No es nada común por aquí.

*babieca**.*
 (De _baba_1).
* 1.* com. coloq. Persona floja y boba. U. t. c. adj.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, doña arenapitusa:
Para su completa información, Babieca era el nombre del caballo de El Cid Campeador. No sé si con eso puede hacerse cargo de la 'gravedad' del insulto.
Si le sirve de ayuda, mis padres me lo decían con frecuencia cuando era niño y mire, mire a dónde he llegado. (Naturalmente, la estirpe continúa y yo se lo digo a mi hijo cada vez que se lo merece).


----------



## Lurrezko

Nunca lo había oído como un insulto. Si me lo dijeran, me sentiría como un caballo.

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Hola:

En Costa Rica la voz *'babiecas' *se oye poco en el uso hodierno; diría que se trata de una de esas palabras que, de emplearlas, las emplearían personas mayores. Por lo demás, no es insultante y siempre he oído la forma 'babiecas'. Imagino que hace referencia a las babas, que también es un término despectivo para referirse al lelo: 'babas'.

Este hilo me recuerda uno en que hablamos sobre 'menso', y otro sobre los distintos grados de idiotez: loco, imbécil, tonto.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Vampiro

Agró said:


> *babieca**.*
> (De _baba_1).





Lord Darktower said:


> Para su completa información, Babieca era el nombre del caballo de El Cid Campeador.


¿Quiere decir esto que el caballo de El Cid era un baboso?

En cuanto a la palabra de marras me suena remotamente de Argentina, en Chile jamás la he escuchado.
Como ya dijeron, se usa(ba) más bien como sinónimo de tontorrón, cabeza hueca, no es un insulto muy insulto que digamos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Por estos lados ha caído un poco en desuso, pero todavía sobrevive, en especial entre los que no se cuecen al primer hervor. Es un insulto "de salón", tal como comentan.


----------



## Lurrezko

Me permito traer a colación una intervención del insigne forero don Colchonero, a quien tanto añoran las señoras foreras, vaya usted a saber por qué. Está en el hilo que adjuntó Swift más arriba.

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:


Lurrezko said:


> me sentiría como un caballo


Pero un caballo _lento y pesado_. Recuerda que estos caballos, a parte del caballero tenían que que soportar la armadura y el conjunto (caballo y amo) resultaba bastante torpe. Además solían ser elegidos por su pasividad en el fragor de la batalla.

Espero no ofender, Lurrezko .

Hasta luego


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Me permito traer a colación una intervención del insigne forero don Colchonero, a quien tanto añoran las señoras foreras, vaya usted a saber por qué.


El instinto maternal las supera, no pueden contra él.

La comparación "babieca =  tonto" con "Babieca = caballo" no me convence mucho.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Cintia&Martine said:


> Espero no ofender, Lurrezko .



Tú no ofendes nunca, hermosa.

Por lo demás, me quedo pasmado de la extensión de uso que tiene la palabra. Juro que ni siquiera sabía que existía, dejando a un lado al caballo lento y pesado de marras...

Un saludo


----------



## Agró

Hay una variante por mi tierra ("babaleca"), por si interesa:

*babaleca*, _despect_. Bobalicón, soso. Suele aplicarse al alelado y al que habla lentamente con bobería o sosería. [Pamplona]
J.M. Iribarren, _Vocabulario navarro_, 1997.


----------



## swift

¿Cómo representan a los «retardados mentales» en el teatro y en las películas? Hechos un mar de babas. Lo del caballo debe ser por lo mismo: por el babasal que anda echando.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> ¿Cómo representan a los «retardados mentales» en el teatro y en las películas? Hechos un mar de babas. Lo del caballo debe ser por lo mismo: por el babasal que anda echando.



No me extraña, pobre animal, con el Cid a cuestas. Que pesaba como un muerto, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Agró

Yo no sé si el caballo babeaba; supongamos que sí. La conexión "baba" y "tontuna"/"lentitud" sí la veo clara. En siciliano, por ejemplo (pido permiso, C&M, para escribir en otra lengua), "babbu" es "tonto" y "babbaluciu", caracol.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Arenapitusa said:


> Ayer, en Canarias,  alguien me llamó "babieca". Nunca había oído esa palabra. Pregunté mas tarde a alguien de aquí y me dijo que significaba "tonto".
> 
> Tengo la duda de si "babieca" es un insulto o solamente un sinónimo irrelevante de "tonto".
> 
> ¿Alguien me lo podría aclarar?
> 
> Gracias.



Pues sí es un insultillo, no tan fuerte como si le hubiera dicho "imbé... / idio... /".

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> En cuanto a la palabra de marras me suena remotamente de Argentina
> _



Remota, muy remotamente, estimado, aunque todavía se escucha por aquí o por allá. 

Podríamos decir que era un descalificativo elegante, suave aun para la época en era de muy mal gusto decir malas palabras (felices épocas). Lo podría haber dicho un magnánimo abuelo al nieto abreboca, de esos que andan papando moscas, mirándolo sobre los anteojos de carey. _-Pero no seas tan babieca, che. 

_Disculpen, pero no le veo ninguna relación con el caballo del Cid. Se me hace que el mismo sonido o cacofonía de la palabra nos remite a un _tontón, bobón, bobalicón_, esos que, como la palabra lo sugiere, andan arrastrando los zapatos al caminar.   


Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿No será que el babieca es el que vive en Babia? 
No sé si será así, pero por lo menos daría para dejar las babas de lado, que ya este hilo me está dando un poco de asco.
Saludos

*Babia**.*
 (De _Babia_, comarca de las montañas de León, en España).
*estar *alguien* en **~**.*
* 1.* loc. verb. coloq. Estar distraído y como ajeno a aquello de que se trata.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿No será que el babieca es el que vive en Babia?
> No sé si será así, pero por lo menos daría para dejar las babas de lado, que ya este hilo me está dando un poco de asco.
> Saludos
> 
> *Babia**.*
> (De _Babia_, comarca de las montañas de León, en España).
> *estar *alguien* en **~**.*
> * 1.* loc. verb. coloq. Estar distraído y como ajeno a aquello de que se trata.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



La tesis parece plausible.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿No será que el babieca es el que vive en Babia?
> No sé si será así, pero por lo menos daría para dejar las babas de lado, que ya este hilo me está dando un poco de asco.



No, el natural de Babia es el babiano. Ahí ya se junta la baba con el... Bueno, dejémoslo.


----------



## Fernando

Si tiene origen en España, yo sí creo que hay relación. A mí "babieca" hace saltar en la cabeza la imagen del caballo del Cid. Yo jamás lo había oído con un significado anéquido. 

Sin prueba alguna, pero yo diría que es un cruce humorístico entre babas y el rocín mencionado.

Añadido: Lo de Babia también es una posibilidad.


----------



## swift

Desde luego, las babas las inventó el Cid. Y de paso, a la prefiguración de los lelos.


----------



## Arenapitusa

Agradezco a todos sus comentarios. Ahora tengo claro el significado. El señor que me dijo eso tiene 68 años, es de un pueblo pequeño, tiene formación y educación limitadas y estaba enfadado. Otra persona de aquí me ha dicho que significa "tonto", pero peor= "re-tonto". 

Por cierto, soy varón. Cuando me estaba registrando, los nicks que proponía ya estaban en uso, así que puse los nombres de dos perritas que hay en mi casa: arena y pitusa, con lo que me aseguré de haber elegido un nick que no estuviera en uso. No me di cuenta de que ese iba a ser mi "nombre" aquí. Creo que en ese momento fui un "babieca".

Lo positivo de esta experiencia es que he aprendido una palabra del español que no conocía, aunque hubiera preferido conocerla en otras circunstancias, jaja. 

De nuevo, gracias a todos. Miraré si puedo cambiar mi Nick por otro que no genere confusión sobre mi género.

Saludos.


----------



## Colchonero

Tomado de Wikipedia, aunque la referencia corresponde a Martín de Riquer:

"Aunque se ha buscado el porqué del nombre del _Cantar de mio Cid_, no se ha encontrado una explicación satisfactoria. La hipótesis mejor fundada fue postulada por Martín de Riquer en 1953 y sostenía que el nombre de «Babieca» fue tomado por analogía con el caballo de Guillermo de Orange, del ciclo épico francés, que se llamaba _Bauçan_, ya que en castellano medieval «bausán» significaba 'necio' o 'tonto', lo mismo que «babieca»


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> No me extraña, pobre animal, con el Cid a cuestas. Que pesaba como un muerto, nunca mejor dicho.


Aaahhhhhhh… ahora caigo…
¿¿El Cid era uno que estaba muerto, pero que no querían que pareciera muerto y lo ataron a un caballo para que pasara delante de los moros??
Síiiiiiii, sí vi la película.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Aaahhhhhhh… ahora caigo…
> ¿¿El Cid era uno que estaba muerto, pero que no querían que pareciera muerto y lo ataron a un caballo para que pasara delante de los moros??
> Síiiiiiii, sí vi la película.
> _



Charlton Heston, a quien le encaja de perlas la palabra del hilo, mucho mejor que al caballo.

Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Babieco fue el gentilicio de Babia; la desinencia 'eco' no es infrecuente en la formación de gentilicios: zacateco, guatemalteco,comiteco, huehueteco, igualteco, mazatleco, misanteco, tuxteco, por no mencionar checo o sueco que se forman de otra manera. Por el uso de babieca para calificar a una persona de floja y bobalicona -aunque sin relación alguna con Babia- se optó por cambiarlo y ahora se usa babiano. 
En cuando a Babieca,transcribo la razón de ese nombre de la Wikipedia:
"En el siglo XIII se documenta la tradición posterior que explicó el nombre del caballo aparecido en el _Cantar de mio Cid_  a partir del significado que entonces tenía el término «babieca», que  solo significaba 'necio' o 'tonto'. A partir de esa acepción se forjó la  leyenda explicativa del nombre, documentada en la Crónica particular del Cid (principios del siglo XVI) , e imaginada en la infancia del héroe:
'E a este su padrino después de tiempo demandó un potro de sus yeguas.  En cuando ge lo hovo a dar, metióle entre muchas yeguas con muchos  buenos potros, e mandó que escogiese e que tomase el mejor (...) e a la  postre salió una yegua con un potro feo e sarnoso, e dixo a su padrino:  «Este quiero yo», e su padrino, muy sañudo, díxole con saña: «¡bavieca,  mal escogistes!», e dixo estonces Rodrigo: «Este será buen cavallo, e  Bavieca abrá nombre'.»  
Así queda explicada la relación entre el calificativo 'babieca' y el nombre del potro que montó el Cid.
 ¿Por qué babieca se usa desdeal menos el siglo XVI para calificar a una persona floja y boba? . Según la RAE la cosa viene de baba. No en vano cuando se quiera subrayar que alguien es todo lo bobo que se puede ser, se dice que es 'bobo de baba'.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Me permito traer a colación una intervención del insigne forero don Colchonero, a quien tanto añoran las señoras foreras, vaya usted a saber por qué. Está en el hilo que adjuntó Swift más arriba.
> 
> Un saludo



Ahhhhhhhhhhh, Colchonero. Lo recuerdo. Anda desaparecido el hombre.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Qué lástima, no han tenido niñez. Nunca les llamaron babieca...¿Hacia dónde camina esta humanidad?


----------



## jorgema

Vaya, que me han hecho recordar mi niñez. Babieca era una de esas palabras que escuchaba de boca de mi madre y de mi abuela paterna (no recuerdo habersela oído a mi padre). El sentido es el que ya mencionaron: tonto, pero dicho con cierto ánimo de reproche.


----------



## Arenapitusa

> *[...]*


Aunque se ve que en la zona donde vives (Lord Darktower), esa palabra es de uso común, en el resto de España parece que no se usa. La mayoría de la gente que conozco nunca la había oído.

*[...]*

Un respetuoso saludo.


----------



## Fernando

Lord Darktower said:


> Qué lástima, no han tenido niñez. Nunca les llamaron babieca...¿Hacia dónde camina esta humanidad?



En mi zona, "pabilucio" me dejó un trauma difícil de superar.


----------



## Bashti

Según el DRAE, viene de baba y significa bobo o flojo. No lo había oído en mi vida más que como el nombre del caballo del Cid. Don Rodrigo debía de tener sentido del humor porque es de suponer que el caballo estuviera a a altura del caballero.   Conocí a un perro gran danés a quien su amo puso el nombre de Pitufo.


----------



## Vampiro

En resumen: el que fue llamado “babieca” debe elegir entre si lo llamaron “tonto/tontorrón/gilipollas”, o lo llamaron “caballo/bruto/animal”.
No la tiene fácil.
_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No seas aguafiestas Vampiro... todos estábamos intentando que Arenapitusa se sintiera bien .


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En las primeras ediciones del DRAE, no se hace ninguna mención a la baba, sino que echaban mano a la traslación del latín. Cambiaron la interpretación en algún momento (no me tomé el trabajo de ver en qué edición). Dice más o menos así (no se puede copiar y pegar...): "En lo literal, es el nombre que pusieron al caballo del Cid; pero se usa de esta voz por translación muy frecuentemente por lo mismo que bobo. Está tomada la alusión por el sonido de la voz. Lat. bardus, stupidus".
Y luego cita un ejemplo de uso del genial Quevedo, en una sátira al oficio de abogado:
_Babieca sobre Babieca
son caballo y picador
éste sí que es corredor._

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Cintia&Martine said:


> No seas aguafiestas Vampiro... todos estábamos intentando que Arenapitusa se sintiera bien .


Bueno, bueno... pero en su beneficio podemos decir que no es un caballo cualquiera.
_


----------



## Bashti

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En las primeras ediciones del DRAE, no se hace ninguna mención a la baba, sino que echaban mano a la traslación del latín. Cambiaron la interpretación en algún momento (no me tomé el trabajo de ver en qué edición). Dice más o menos así (no se puede copiar y pegar...): "En lo literal, es el nombre que pusieron al caballo del Cid; pero se usa de esta voz por translación muy frecuentemente por lo mismo que bobo. Está tomada la alusión por el sonido de la voz. Lat. bardus, stupidus".
> Y luego cita un ejemplo de uso del genial Quevedo, en una sátira al oficio de abogado:
> _Babieca sobre Babieca
> son caballo y picador
> éste sí que es corredor._
> 
> Saludos




Yo la edición que he consultado es la 22 edición on line. La próxima verá la luz en 2014. Dice que viene de baba y baba viene del latín _baba_. Corrígeme si me equivoco.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Bashti said:


> Yo la edición que he consultado es la 22 edición on line. La próxima verá la luz en 2014. Dice que viene de baba y baba viene del latín _baba_. Corrígeme si me equivoco.


No, no estás equivocada en nada. Solo comenté que en las primeras ediciones del diccionario, el origen que mencionaban no era el que explican hoy en día. Trato de buscarle un origen no tan "asqueroso" a un insulto tan "fino" como este. No me resigno. 
Saludos


----------

